

Request HN: What everyday thing should I redesign? - ajaimk

I am a computer science major focusing on interaction design at Georgia Tech. I am currently at a situation where I have very little time commitment for the next month or so and am embarking on a project to redesign everyday things. Current ideas in my head include resumes, boarding passes, maps, etc. I would love your suggestions.
======
jonafato
I feel like I've seen so many alternative resume / business cards that I tend
to dismiss any that are actually practical at this point. Something I'd really
like to see a redesign of is the print newspaper. As it is, I get most of my
news online, but I love the idea of reading a newspaper. I would probably do
it more often if news stories weren't scattered across several pages and I
could quickly identify stories that might interest me at a glance. I don't
know exactly how I would tackle the problem, but, in my opinion, it could use
some modernization.

